# Lighter+fuel container



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Making lighters and containers for lighter fluid. Here are my latest ones. All parts are recycled and considered as trash. Asked friends to give all copper and brass things to me, instead throwing them away. Old padlocks, furniture parts, bicycle inner tyre brass parts, even e-cig atomizer threaded parts etc.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Those are gorgeous, nice job


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those look amazing


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

That is seriously great. Stylish, useful, and recycled - wow. Beautiful work.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

That's great! I loved Trench Lighters. I carried one of these for years.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Those are gorgeous!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

That’s cool love the little wrench that’s some nice work !!


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

raventree78 said:


> Those are gorgeous, nice job


Thank you!


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Tag said:


> Those look amazing


Thanks!


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

d3moncow said:


> That is seriously great. Stylish, useful, and recycled - wow. Beautiful work.


Thank you!


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

flipgun said:


> That's great! I loved Trench Lighters. I carried one of these for years.


Thank you!


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Those are gorgeous!


Thanks!


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Port boy said:


> That's cool love the little wrench that's some nice work !!


Thank you!


----------

